# Cateye Enduro 8 for a 29er?



## DirtDiver (Oct 13, 2010)

Will it work? I read one review that said it wouldn't - can't calibrate for a tire size that big.

Wanted to verify before purchasing.

Thanks.


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

Im going to bump this because I too have one that I used on my 26, Now on a 29 im shocked to find out the instructions don't include 29inch options... Am i **** outa luck on this one?


----------



## Jack Daniels (May 5, 2012)

I have a Cateye CL 200 that ive had for at least 15 years and I was able to change the wheel setting without any problems? I'm guessing you can do the same


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

Well after I installed it all from a 26 inch, looking at the instructions you put a code for the circumference of your tire. 
The supplied paperwork doesn't go as high as 29inch wheels. Only up to "700s" and as I understand those are the skinny road bikes tires. 
Looking online on thier site, same thing. The online manual doesn't go that high. I'm pretty surprised. I know it's not a brand new model but com'on.


----------



## MotoJeff (Sep 10, 2009)

I have the Enduro 8 on my 29er and it works fine.
Cateye recommends:
228 cm for 29 x 2.1 tire size
232 cm for 29 x 2.3 tire size


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

MotoJeff said:


> I have the Enduro 8 on my 29er and it works fine.
> Cateye recommends:
> 228 cm for 29 x 2.1 tire size
> 232 cm for 29 x 2.3 tire size


Are you saying 228 is the number to enter?
For 26 inch 2.10... It was 207 I think.


----------



## MotoJeff (Sep 10, 2009)

Jaysop said:


> Are you saying 228 is the number to enter?
> For 26 inch 2.10... It was 207 I think.


Yes,
enter 228 for a 29 x 2.1 tire size
enter 232 for a 29 x 2.3 tire size


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks man ill give it a try.
How did you come across this info? Id like to get an idea of what codes to use for other tire sizes as well. Fortunately right now I have a 2.1 on the front.


----------



## MotoJeff (Sep 10, 2009)

Jaysop said:


> Thanks man ill give it a try.
> How did you come across this info? Id like to get an idea of what codes to use for other tire sizes as well. Fortunately right now I have a 2.1 on the front.


The Enduro 8 takes the tire circumference (L) entry in cm. The chart below lists tire circumference in mm. So you need to divide the L numbers by 10. Some other Cateye models take entry in mm.


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

MotoJeff said:


> The Enduro 8 takes the tire circumference (L) entry in cm. The chart below lists tire circumference in mm. So you need to divide the L numbers by 10. Some other Cateye models take entry in mm.


Wow very interesting, I never imagined it would be this detailed on a procedure.
Thanks again, I was considering dumping the unit for something else.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Jaysop said:


> Wow very interesting, I never imagined it would be this detailed on a procedure.
> Thanks again, I was considering dumping the unit for something else.


Doing a tire rollout to get the actual circumference is always going to be more accurate than using the charts in the manual. As said above, the calibration number is the circumference in cm (if 3 digit) or mm (if 4).

IIRC Cateye units can be set for tires with a diameter up to ~42 inches.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

shiggy said:


> Doing a tire rollout to get the actual circumference is always going to be more accurate than using the charts in the manual. As said above, the calibration number is the circumference in cm (if 3 digit) or mm (if 4).
> 
> IIRC Cateye units can be set for tires with a diameter up to ~42 inches.


+1
The rollout works best...its geekier too!


----------

